# help!



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone know how to waterproof paper mache. I sprayed everything with polyurethane, but this morning it rained and everything got soft. It should be okay, it just needs to dry. Only one thing needs to be fixed. I am just really wondering what to do. Ahy help is very much appreciated!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out this article. This is about a long experiment done with several types of sealant on papier mache to see what worked best under English garden conditions. Turns out yacht varnish was the winner.

http://www.papiermache.co.uk/articles/waterproofing-papier-mache/


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you, the only issue I am seeing is the cost of yacht varnish. I have the props out drying right now, and was thinking of trying a varnish or shellac when they dry, but Im not sure if that will work.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

tyler ..check out stolloween's site he is paper mache' master
http://www.stolloween.com/


----------



## Glenbaer (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW!!! Stolloween's stuff is amazing!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks Lilly, it looks like he puts on a varnish before paint. Since everything is already painted, I think I will try to but a varnish over and experiment with it.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Be Sure that you dry out the prop before you varnish. Which could take days.
I had some props get wet last year and thought I had dried them enough.
2 wks on the porch, but put them aways in containers and had mildew problems bad.
Gonna use dry lock when storing again.
And suggest to bring props inside to air conditioning. will help pull the moisture out.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Tyler, My hubby did a full size paper mache gargoyle this year. We were stumped about the weather-proofing as well. But, he found a product at Home Depot called 'Plasti-dip'. It's in the spray paint section and is a synthetic rubber coating used by electricians to coat the ends of their tools. If a few coats can keep out electrons surely it can keep out water! ;-) We gave it a try and the Gargoyle has already been rained on heavily several times without damage. Probably better to be used under your regular deco paint job though.

Here's a link to the actual product - http://www.plastidip.com/home_solutions/Plasti_Dip


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, yeah thats the problem, I need to put it over the paint, and I dont really want a whole lot of shine. Maybe shellac will work for that, still not sure yet. But I will need to let the props dry a little longer, but they are definatly drying.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

How about acrylic driveway sealer.. It dries clear and has a low gloss finish


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

i just used clear spray enamel, over the paint. seems to work fine


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help, everything is drying out fine, and I think if I let it sit in the sun tomorrow, it should be dry by the afternoon. I just picked up some stuff that is made to repel water. Im gonna test it out, and Ill let you guys know if it works.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

don't forget to do the bottom Tyler ..


----------

